# What happens after a bulking cycle



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

Been bulking for 3 weeks now and am slowly getting adding weight. but was wondering what happens after a bulking cycle, do you then cut up whilst munching loads of protein to minimise muscle loss ??


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2009)

> Been bulking for 3 weeks now and am slowly getting adding weight. but was wondering what happens after a bulking cycle


you look in the mirror and think fcuk me i am fat- then you do lots of cardio and diet down.


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

haha.

Depends if your doing a clean bulk or dirty bulk mate?

Are you trying to just gain mass and size? Or are you gaining lean muscle and minimising fat gain.

I am currently 'dirty bulking'. Im eating about 5000 Kcals a day, not eating **** by any standards, but eating high carb, fat protein, lots of steak sandwiches and large portions of chicken/pasta etc. Im gaining rapidly, but also putting fat on.

I will be doing this until march 2010. At which point i will hopefully be about 240lb and 18% body fat (might not turn out this way, but thats my prediction and wish).

I will then be increasing cardio and dropping calories and reducing carbs, just eating carbs for fuel around workout time. After 4 - 6 weeks of this i will hopefully be looking a little leaner, at which point i will start doing a KETO diet for 12 weeks, and use a fat burner for the last 4-6 weeks.

At this point i will be ripped to f**k! haha. Thats the plan anyway, lol.

There is no strict answer to your question, so thats what i plan to do.

Gaz

Edited to say - If i achieve my goal of being in good shape (something like mens health cover guys) by july 2010 i will then be starting a clean bulk for the forseeable future, whereby i will be eating clean wholesome foods in a bid to gain muscle slowly over time and minimising fat gain, adjusting cardio and calories accordingly.


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

hahahahaha


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

im trying to clean bulk, no processed crap really.. think i will have to look into carbs as i do have a lot of carbs in my diet (although no white bread.pasta or rice wherever poss)


----------



## johnnyreid (May 4, 2009)

Fargo said:


> Been bulking for 3 weeks now and am slowly getting adding weight. but was wondering what happens after a bulking cycle, do you then cut up whilst munching loads of protein to minimise muscle loss ??


such a vague question, you should research these things with your goals in mind, these are discussion forms and advice is regularly given but u need a basic understanding first.....


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

Fargo said:


> Been bulking for 3 weeks now and am slowly getting adding weight. but was wondering what happens after a bulking cycle, do you then cut up whilst munching loads of protein to minimise muscle loss ??


what do YOU want to happen???


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

johnnyreid said:


> but u need a basic understanding first.....


And thus why i asked lol, being new to this n'all

From what i gather, clean bulk up to add weight and muscle. im guessing you will get to a point where you then want to look more defined and so a cutting cycle is then planned.

Or is it advisable to simply stop the bulking and go back to ones maintenance calorie intake..

Just seeing whats what..


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Alot of people CLEAN BULK from a lean frame (if not already lean then get lean, then clean bulk) this way cutting will not be required, as these people calculate the exact calories and macros (protein, fat, carbs) that they need to put 1-2lb of muscle on each month and put no fat on.

However, i love food, i would struggle to do this and eat so clean year round, and to be honest i cant be ****d to calculate calories to that degree.

So i am bulking for 9 months, clean-ish but eating **** loads, high protein and high carb, still not eating processed foods and too much saturated fat though.

I like the fact that im putting fat on because I KNOW that im getting more than enough nutrition to build muscle, so from a diet point of view i am guaranteed to make gains in muscle (obviuosly training must be in check.)

Its up to you what you want to do mate.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

wow.. 9 months bulking.. dont think ill be wanting that long a bulk..lol


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Like weve said above mate, it depends what YOU want.

Decide your goals, what size and condition you want to achieve. Then we can help you a little more.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

id just bulk again fvck it


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

Gaz_1989 said:


> Like weve said above mate, it depends what YOU want.
> 
> Decide your goals, what size and condition you want to achieve. Then we can help you a little more.


loose stomach, size wise dunno, think most important would be loose the stomach.... maybe im answering my own question here (deciding which way to go on my other thread) ... maybe i need to not bulk, stick loads of protein down my neck, up the cardio and burn baby burrrrrn..


----------



## Gaz_1989 (Apr 30, 2009)

Post a pic mate, Lets see where you are at.

If you havent got much fat then BULK! Otherwise you are cutting onto nothing so will just look skinny.

If you just wanna be a six-pack lad then fair enough, but if you want shoulders, arms, chest, back, legs etc, then your gonna need to put some mass on first, then cut down to that to show the muscle.

Only you can decide, dont try to do both at once though mate.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 4, 2009)

pics in my profile. currently weighing 12st4,up from 11.2 when i started training.

six pack will come once belly is shifted but is not my aim to get that six pack to the detriment of arms, shoulders etc.


----------

